# Necesito ubicacion con amplificador TDA2002 Lm741(Megafono)



## Victor.2980 (May 6, 2009)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador, resulta que me he decidido hacer un amplificador de voz, (como un megafono) y resulta que buscando por la web me encontre con el siguiente esquema: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Megafono.html

la cuestion es lo siguiente: necesito que me digan si este circuito esta correcto, fijense que en la alimentacion dice : 12v 1 A

y resulta que mi profesor de fisica me dice que el lm741 es un op que trabaja con +-12/+-24, cosa que revise y es cierto pero quisiera saber si con 12v este operacional puede funcionar?  y que me den consejos acerca de este circuito.

por otro lado tambien quiero construir una sirena de policia pero que su sonido sea real, he hecho varias todas con 555 y no son muy parecidas a las reales.. si alguien tiene un circuito (sencillo) que sea la sirena de 3 tonos : la sirena normal.. el sonido/pito que es en caida..(piuuuuuhhhhh),  ops: , y la corneta que es como la de bomberos (esa si no se como escribirla)   ... 

De adelantado muchass gracias...


----------



## latino18hvm (May 6, 2009)

Hola
si el lm741 puede ser alimentado con ±12v, pero te baja el ancho en que puede amplificar tu amp op
ok


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 6, 2009)

amigo queria saber si puede trabajar con 12 voltios como los de un carro, no +-12 v... gracias por tu respuesta.. y el circuito esta correcto?


----------



## latino18hvm (May 6, 2009)

Mirandolo un poco rapido veo que el circuito esta bien pero porque no trabajas con el LM324 que utiliza tambie voltajes de +v y gnd


----------



## Mandrake (May 6, 2009)

El circuito esta bien, pero te recomiendo que cambies los valores de los siguientes condensadores:

C2 = 470 µF y C4 = 1000 µF ; estos son los valores que recomiendan usar en el datasheet del TDA2002.


----------



## zaiz (May 6, 2009)

Está bien en el diagrama. 
Con el divisor de voltaje del pin3 hace lo que le llaman una "tierra virtual" y así la función es simétrica, como sería el funcionamiento al utilizar polarización +/-. Y los capacitores de acoplamiento C7 y C1 se encargan de llevar las señales al nivel adecuado.  Entonces en realidad está funcionando igual como si tuviera la doble polarización.

Así es que a mi parecer está bien polarizado.

Así como está creo que debe funcionar. Es lo que aprecio a simple vista.

Saludos.


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 6, 2009)

ok muchas gracias por sus respuestas las valoro mucho..!

otra cosita.. nada sobre el circuito de la sirena policial que explique?

y de encontrar una, quisiera que me dijeran como podria conectar la salida de este circuito al TDA2002 para ser amplificada y ser llevada a un mismo parlante... y como se podria conecta sin dejar las salidas de la sirena y preamplificador en corto?

muchas gracias..!


----------



## Mandrake (May 7, 2009)

Puedes buscar la alarma en este link:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/index.htm

Para agregar otra entrada, pueba esto . . .


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias es justo lo que estaba pensando MUCHAS GRACIAS..! 


Una pequeña cosita mas...: 

- Debo conectar el colector del circuito de sirena de pablin al pot para ser amplificado no?

-Este Lm741 Funcionaria perfectamente con 12v (automovil) en lugar de 6?

-De ser asi.., no cambiaria el sonido de las sirenas..?

- y por ultimo : MEpodrian postear un divisor de tension en caso de que no me sirva que trabaje con 12v o me cambie el sonido de la sirena..?

Muchas Gracias por su colaboracion



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> q = SMS, Chat
> que = Foro


 
Disculpa...

Nada acerca de las preguntas?

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> - Debo conectar el colector del circuito de sirena de pablin al pot para ser amplificado no?


Reemplazás el parlante del circuito de Pablín por una resistencia de valor adecuado y tomás la señal del colector, tal como decís. Eso sí, va un condensador en serie para desacoplar la continua.



			
				Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> -Este Lm741 Funcionaria perfectamente con 12v (automovil) en lugar de 6?


No sé si trabajará perfectamente, pero un TL071 (misma distribución de patas que el 741) funciona sin problemas con +-6 (o 12V), e inclusive con +-5 (10V) lo he hecho andar. Otra vez, si lo usás con fuente simple acordate del condensador para desacoplar la continua de la salida (y si fuera con fuente partida, igual conviene para evitar disgustos).



			
				Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> -De ser asi.., no cambiaria el sonido de las sirenas..?


No cambiaría (ver siguiente).



			
				Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> - y por ultimo : MEpodrian postear un divisor de tension en caso de que no me sirva que trabaje con 12v o me cambie el sonido de la sirena..?


La sirena y el megáfono están diseñados con fuente simple, no vas a necesitar ningún divisor ahí. 
Como dato (en el megáfono), son C1 y C4 en el megáfono los que desacoplan la continua, una configuración similar necesitás en la salida de la sirena.

Saludos y no hay nada que disculpar.


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 10, 2009)

Cacho las ultimas tres preguntas no son del lm741.. estaba distraido, esas preguntas son acerca del 4093 (circuito e la sirena de pablin)

se supone, y en el circuito dice que es con 6 quisiera saber si con 12 trabaja.. si no cambia el sonido o si me podrian postear un buen divisor de tension


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

Ah, pequeño detalle...
Buneo, mirando el circuito de la sirena, tenés que alimentarlo sí o sí con 6V. Los circuitos digitales tienen esa manía de quemarse si no. E inclusive 5V les caerían mejor.

Lo más simple es usar un 7805 o 06 para lograr el voltaje, con 12V de entrada.

(Estamos hablando de este circuito, ¿no?)

Saludos


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 10, 2009)

efectivamente Cacho, ea ese circuito entonces cual me recomiendas el 7806 o 7805 ?


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

Cualquiera de los dos va a caminar sin mucho drama. Te diría que el 7805 (5V) como primera opción, el 7806 (6V) como segunda y un 317 regulado a 5 o 6V como última, por ser más complicado.

Saludos


----------



## Victor_R (Jun 12, 2009)

hola que tal .. yo elabore el siguiente circuito: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Megafono.html

ok. yo cambie el tda2002 por un tda2003.. y las resistencias r2 r3 r4 las elimine debido a que no las tengo.. resulta q al prender el circuito.. me produce un pito muy fuerte y atordecedor.., pero si conecto la corneta solo al preamplificador (lm741) no hay ruido, y conecto la corneta al tda2003 pero quito la salida del pre ( osea q qda sin la salida del lm741 en la entrada) tampoco me produce el ruido.. entonces no se que hacer en verdad agradeceria sus respuestas..


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 12, 2009)

Victor_R dijo:
			
		

> . . . yo cambie el tda2002 por un tda2003 . . .



Por este lado, no hay ningun problema.



			
				Victor_R dijo:
			
		

> . . . y las resistencias r2 r3 r4 las elimine debido a que no las tengo . . .



Si no sigues el diseño esquematico del megafono, no esperes que funcione como por arte de magia, si omites componentes.


----------



## Victor_R (Jun 12, 2009)

pero quiero que veas la diferencia la mayor de estas resistencias es de 2.7 ohm y no entiendo que funcion cunplen con este bajo valor


bueno pero en todo caso podrian darme un diagrama de dos tda2003 en bridget.. y un preamplificador para microfono con el lm741, para asi olvidarme de este circuito que ademas no me entrga la potencia que necesito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Victor_R dijo:
			
		

> *bueno pero en todo caso podrian darme* un diagrama de dos tda2003 en bridget.. y un preamplificador para microfono con el lm741



Podríamos darte? El buscador no muerde, y circuito como el que buscás...hay varios.
De todas maneras, si vas a eliminar componentes a tu antojo por que sus valores son "pequeños" mejor que ni inviertas en hacer nada...por que nunca te van a funcionar.


----------



## Victor_R (Jun 12, 2009)

Bueno que mas da.. intentare comprar esas resistencias..

y disculpen mi atorrancia es que estaba molesto con el circuito.. 

Gracias y disculpen..


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2009)

Seguro quitastes la R para evitar que el amplificador oscile. No hagas eso, si el circuito las menciona, deben de estar ahí.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## thenot (Jun 13, 2009)

Yo tambien iva a eliminar las mismas resistencias de un circuito similar (tda2003 en puente) y me dijieron que eso algo de una RED de ZOOBEL.. asi que tuve que buscarlas nu mas...
Hoy lo probe, con una fuente de poder de 12 volts 2 amperes, pero al parecer es media inestable por que a veces sube el sonido y baja.. pero mas que conforme con el sonido de esos integrados..
Si quieren el PCB me avisan y les mando el link de la pagina donde saque el esquematico y el pcb que yo hice (despues que lo termine bien y pruebe que este correcto para no enviarles cosas truchas..)

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 13, 2009)

Victor_R dijo:
			
		

> pero quiero que veas la diferencia la mayor de estas resistencias es de 2.7 ohm y no entiendo que funcion cunplen con este bajo valor



Si tomas unos minutos en buscar, descargar y leer el datasheet del TDA2003; encontraras en alguna parte del documento, los valores que aconseja* y utilizo, el fabricante del integrado a la hora de realizar el circuito de prueba. Si utilizas otros valores, es muy probable que el circuito presente algun problema (ruido, oscilacion, etc).

* R1 y R2 deben guardar una relacion de 100, por ejemplo: 220 ohm y 2.2 ohm.



			
				Victor_R dijo:
			
		

> bueno pero en todo caso podrian darme un diagrama de dos tda2003 en bridget . . .



En el datasheet lo encuentras.


----------



## Victor_R (Jun 16, 2009)

thenot podrias subir el circuito que dijistes armastes?

gracias..


----------



## thenot (Jun 16, 2009)

sabes como dije no lo habia probado, pero no me funciono, o sea si me funciono pero generaba cualquier ruido, a lo mejor hice mal el pcb o el integrado puede haber estado fallado por que cada vez que lo prendo suena mas mal..

Pero te dijiro al foro de donde lo saque, y la dueña del esquematico le funciona muy bien, date unas vueltas por aya y veelo tambien le tiene un pcb hecho, que yo no lo entendi por ello mejor lo hize

esta es la dir: http://www.enigma.phpnet.us/foro/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=51

saludos!


----------



## venanika (Mar 23, 2014)

*F*unciono? el cir*C*uito  quisiera saber *POR-*q*UE* yo lo hare


----------

